
MEGA65: The 21st century realization of the C65 - BallyBrain
http://mega65.org/
======
BallyBrain
Hi all, I have no affiliation with this project but as someone who grew up on
Commodores, both the C64 and Amiga, I find this to be a very interesting
concept.

It has been in development for some time now and the team behind it seems very
passionate and dedicated. They do however have a major hurdle to overcome and
that is the cost to purchase the moulds to make the case. They are hoping to
fund this cost with donations, I don't know if they'll get there, but, I
hoping they do.

